# كيفية حساب حجم الريزين داخل ال vessel



## محمود كمياء (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
حجم الريزن = التصرف *عدد ساعات التشغيل*كمية العسورة / FACTOR 
factor = 70-60 على حسب جود الماء


اليكم المثال الاتى للفهم :
احسب كمية الريزين المطلوبة لمعالجة مياة لغلاية تسع ل2 Ton/hr من الماء
hardness =400ppm
ساعات شغل الغلاية = 12 ساعة

الحل:
2*12*400 / 60 =160 litr

يبقى حجم الريزن المطلوب 160 لتر


----------



## LIALY (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي ممكن توضح ما هو الريزين ؟؟
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الاضافه


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اختي الرزن هو مادة بلاستيكية تصنع بشكل خاص بطريقة البلمرة تحمل ايونات الهيدروجين او الصوديوم على السطح الخارجي وهي على شكل حبيبات ناعمة تستخدم لتنقية المياه من الاملاح وخاصة املاح العسرة 
RSO3H OR RSO3Na


----------



## معتصم الوطن (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك عندي استفسار بعد تحديد كمية كيف يمكن تحديد حجم الفلتر مع كامل شكري


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وطبعا الرزن منه السالب ومنه الموجب حيث يحمل الرزن السالب ايون الهيدروكسيل على السطح الخارجي اضافة الى ان الحبيبات تكون مسامية لزيادة سطح التبادل الايوني . 
اما بخصوص سؤال الاخ معتصم فان حجم الفلتر يرتبط بأكثر من عنصر مثل كمية الدورة اللازمة وكمية التدفق المراد اضافة الى مواصفات الماء المطلوبة وبحسبة بلدية اقدر ان كمية 5 لتر من الرزن قد تعطي كمية 1 م مكعب من الماء المعالج وبتوفيق الله


----------



## LIALY (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس نبيل ..
فائق تقديـــــــــري ..


----------



## vormer (29 يناير 2010)

هذه المعادلة غير صحيحة و من اين اتيت بهذة المعادلة الرجاء الرد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز vormer حفظك الله ورعاك . ليس كل ما تقرأ صحيحا وانما الانسان قد يعطي ردا يرتبط بخبرته او بالواقع الذي هو عليه وليس من الصحيح ان تكون مداخلتك بهذه الطريقة بدون سلام او مقدمات لقد اجتهد الاخ الذي وضع المعادلة مع اني مقتنع انها خاطئة مثلك الا ان الافضل ان تكتب الصحيح اذا كنت تعلمه . اعتذر عن مداخلتي لك وارجو الله لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## محمود كمياء (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوتى الاحباء انا اعمل فى مجال معالجة المياة وخاصة فى توريد الاجهزة والمواد الكميائية وهدة المعادلة من شركة التى نستورد منها الريزين وموجودة بال data sheet الخاص بالريزن وعمليا استخدمها لحساب حجم الريزين للعملاء وان كان يوجد حسابات اخرى افيدونى بها ومن هنا تكون فائدة هدا الملتقى

شكراا لكم


----------



## kadhim ali (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرزن اسم عام من المواد الجديدة في عالم الكيمياء ومن انواعة الكثير ومنها اصباغ وعلاجات طبيه وكذلك مواد اضافات للخرسانة والصناعات الجلدية الى الكثير ولكن الاخ محمود يذكر انواع الرزن لمعالجة المياه والتي يطلق عليها راتنجات التبادل الايوني وهذة ايضا انواع منها السالب والموجب والموجب القوي والموجب الضعيف وكذلك السالب القوي والسالب الضعيف ومنها ايضا المخلوط او ما يسمى mix bed 
والمبدأ العام يعتمد على المجموعه الفعالة التي ترتبط بالتركيب للراتنج وهي على العموم من البوليمرات الكلابية ((كلايتنك بوليمر))
هنا يمكن تحديد كمية الرزن اعتما دا على 
1-نوع المجموعة الفعالة
2- الوزن الجزيئي للبوليمر 
4- سرعة فقدان المجموعة الفعالة للايونات المرتبطة بها واكتساب المجموعة او الايون المبادل 
5 كمية الايونات المراد تبادلها (( الموجودة في مصدر المياه الداخلة))
6- سرعة التفاعل الكيمائي 
7 درجة التفاعل الكيمائي 
وهناك معاملات factores تحدد التفاعل كما تعلمون من درجة حرارة وضغط ولزوجة وغيرها 

والحسابات للكميات تعتمد على التفاصيل للشركة المنتجة هي التي تعطي كمات التبادل او المعادلة الحسابية لمنتجها فاذن هي لا يمكن حساب الكميات بشكل عام بل لكل منتج طريقة خاصة وهذة ممكن ان تحسب عكليا بالمختبر 

ارجو ان اكون موفق في الرد والتوضيح تحياتي للجميع ونسائلكم الدعاء


----------



## أبو البراء_عياش (3 فبراير 2010)

العامل 60-70 على ماذا يعتمد وكيف يتم تحديده بالتمام أرجوا منكم الافادة


----------



## vormer (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا اسف على مداخالتى السابقة 
وعندى معلومة ان واحد لتر ريزن يعطى 40لتر ماء يسر اى 400 لتر فى الدورة ( عند th =120ppm فى ماء الدخول)بشرط ان يكون ضغط الماء 2 بار و ان قطر الدخل و الخرج للماسورة 1"
وشكرا لكم و الرجاء الرد على صحة هذة المعلومة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 فبراير 2010)

أخي الكريم vormer السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ليس بالضرورة ان يكون قطر الانبوب محددا ويمكن استخدام قياسات اقل والاهم من ذلك ان كمية الماء التي يعالجها الرزن ترتبط بكفاءة الرزن ونوعيته وبسرعة الجريان للماء حيث يكون طول عامود الرزن متناسبا مع الوقت الكافي للتبادل الايوني اضافة الى ان نوعية املاح( العسرة ) الذائبة في الماء ونسبها تؤثر على الكمية . لان المقياس كمية الصوديوم او الهيدروجين القابلة للتبادل هي المرجع . وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمود كمياء (5 فبراير 2010)

vormer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا اسف على مداخالتى السابقة
> وعندى معلومة ان واحد لتر ريزن يعطى 40لتر ماء يسر اى 400 لتر فى الدورة ( عند th =120ppm فى ماء الدخول)بشرط ان يكون ضغط الماء 2 بار و ان قطر الدخل و الخرج للماسورة 1"
> وشكرا لكم و الرجاء الرد على صحة هذة المعلومة


 

ساتاكد من هذ المعلوم وساتيك بالرد


----------



## محمود كمياء (5 فبراير 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> أخي الكريم vormer السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ليس بالضرورة ان يكون قطر الانبوب محددا ويمكن استخدام قياسات اقل والاهم من ذلك ان كمية الماء التي يعالجها الرزن ترتبط بكفاءة الرزن ونوعيته وبسرعة الجريان للماء حيث يكون طول عامود الرزن متناسبا مع الوقت الكافي للتبادل الايوني اضافة الى ان نوعية املاح( العسرة ) الذائبة في الماء ونسبها تؤثر على الكمية . لان المقياس كمية الصوديوم او الهيدروجين القابلة للتبادل هي المرجع . وبتوفيق الله


 
السلام عليكم

فى الحقيقة كلامك كل صحيح من الناحية العلمية ولكن فى الشغل العملى والتجارى نتجنب هذة المواضيع والدراسة وقد وجدت فى شغل السوق ما لا اتوقعة وانا فى الكلية فالمعادلات التى اقولها هى التى تستخدم ويتم بها عمل تصميم لمحطات المياة ومعروفة جداا فى مجالنا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم محمود السلام عليمكم ورحمة الله
ارجو تطبيق معادلاتك لحساب كمية الرزن التي احتاجها ل 5 غلايات سعة الواحدة منها 420 طن / ساعة وتعمل لمدة 24 ساعة لتوليد الكهرباء . وبتوفيق الله


----------



## مهندس خاص (5 فبراير 2010)

العموم مشكوين


----------



## محمود كمياء (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
المهندس نبيل عواد 
حسابات softner تعتمد على العملية الاقتصادية مكلفة ام لا economical or non-economical
وفى حالات الغلايات بسعة 420 طن فى الساعة فاننا نستخدم الانتيسكلانت بدل من الريزين والvessel

ارجو ان اكون وفقت


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الكريم محمود السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لغلايات توليد البخار تكون الدورة مغلقة ويتم تغذية الدورة بكمية قليله نسبيا بحدود 100 متر مكعب يوميا حيث اننا نستخدم وحدات معالجة تبادل ايوني سعة الوعاء الواحد 3.5 طن من رزن الكاتيون و2.4 طن ما الانيون ولا نستخدم السوفتنرات . القدرة التبخيرية للغلاية 420 طن/ساعة ويضاف مواد كيميائية بنظام حقن مستمر لتحقيق المواصفات اللازمة , والدورة الواحدة للرزن 763 م مكعب, وانما كان السؤال فقط من باب المقارنة عند تطبيق معادلاتك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود كمياء (11 فبراير 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> الاخ الكريم محمود السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لغلايات توليد البخار تكون الدورة مغلقة ويتم تغذية الدورة بكمية قليله نسبيا بحدود 100 متر مكعب يوميا حيث اننا نستخدم وحدات معالجة تبادل ايوني سعة الوعاء الواحد 3.5 طن من رزن الكاتيون و2.4 طن ما الانيون ولا نستخدم السوفتنرات . القدرة التبخيرية للغلاية 420 طن/ساعة ويضاف مواد كيميائية بنظام حقن مستمر لتحقيق المواصفات اللازمة , والدورة الواحدة للرزن 763 م مكعب, وانما كان السؤال فقط من باب المقارنة عند تطبيق معادلاتك وبارك الله فيك


 
السلام عليكم 

اخى الكريم حقيقة انا لاافهم هذة العمليةانت تستخدم الكاتيون و الانيون بذللك يعنى mixed bed
وبدون اجراء عملية regenration بذللك تصل الى نسبة الاملاح الى صفر
وتقوم بتغذية 100 متر مكعب فهل تتم المعالجة لهذة المية فقط
وما المقصود بالدور الواحدة للريزين 763 م مكعب
سامحنى فانى لم اتعرض لهذا الحجم من قبل

شكرااا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي محمود تحية واحترام
تتكون الوحدة ( خط المعالجة ) من :- 
carbon filter- cation - degasefire - anion - mixbed
الدورة 763 م3 ماء معالج وبعد ذلك يتم تنشيط الكاتيون والآنيون ويبقى المبادل المزدوج في الخدمة ليتم تنشيطه بعد 7630 م3 ماء ولدينا اربع خطوط معالجة اضافة الى وحدة تحلية مياه بحر بقدرة 1100 م3 يوميا .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## معتصم عباس (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## chemserve999 (15 مارس 2010)

V=QXTH/E

V=resin volume/L
Q=quantity of water required to be soft/L
TH=total hardness/ppm
E=resin capacity/ppm
دى إن شاء الله الإجابة الصحيحة ...وأعوذ بالله من أن أكتم علما علمنيه الله العيم الحكيم


----------



## محمود كمياء (15 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخى الكريم ما المقصود ب
E = resin capsity


----------



## vormer (25 مايو 2010)

محمود كمياء قال:


> اخى الكريم ما المقصود ب
> e = resin capsity


السلام عليكم 
برجاء التوضيح


----------



## mazenmohamed (13 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك على هذة المعادلة البسيطة ولكن كيف يمكن حسب ساعات التشغيل بين التنشيطين


----------



## محمود كمياء (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اضم صوتى الى الاخ محمد عبدة كيفية حساب ساعات التشغيل بين التنشطين


----------



## نهاية المالانهاية (26 يوليو 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي محمود تحية واحترام
> تتكون الوحدة ( خط المعالجة ) من :-
> carbon filter- cation - - anion - mixbed
> ...


 



موضوعكم شيق ما شاء الله ..بس عندي استفسار اخي نبيل انت ذكرت degasefire بس وش هذا لأن احنا عندنا نفس هالوحدة بس اول مرة أشوف هالاسم .. والسموحة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## farouq dabag (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي لكن هل الماء الناتج هي سوفت وتر ارجو توضيح وشكرا


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيكم


----------



## صابر السالم (14 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
جميعا
اخ نبيل عواد الغباري
ممكن تشرحلنا هاي المعادلة

*V=QXTH/E*

*V=resin volume/L
Q=quantity of water required to be soft/L
TH=total hardness/ppm
E=resin capacity/ppm*


----------



## صابر السالم (14 مارس 2015)

اخ نبيل عواد الغباري
ماهو الفرق بين 
*V=resin volume/L
و
**E=resin capacity/ppm*​​


----------



## صابر السالم (14 مارس 2015)

نحن نستخدم ريزين من شركة
DOW
mararathon A
marathon C
MB50


----------



## صابر السالم (14 مارس 2015)

هل يوجد معادل لل 
mararthon A
من نفس شركة DAW


----------

